# Harry Potter gadgets!



## Candypants (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone seen the new Harry Potter yet? I’m almost done re-reading book number 7 to refresh my memory before going to the cinema. As a hardcore HP-fan, I’m always looking for HP stuff.. although not with those annoying HP cartoons drawn on it. Found two things I’d want for my collection: a magic box with a nifty, magical opening system (for only $4.59!), and of course… HP battling wands (for $22.99)!! OMGHOWCOOL! Any other HP fans around?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 20, 2010)

Wait, I'm not sure, is this spam?


----------



## ishumprod (Nov 20, 2010)

hum.... hum... let me think...:fp:fp:fp


----------



## 4. (Nov 20, 2010)

I challenge you to a HP knowledge duel. I probably know more than this guy.


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 20, 2010)

my grandaughter is at the theatre now. She was driving me nuts talking about it all day.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 20, 2010)

spam


----------



## iasimp1997 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmm... This guy has one post, and that particular post is advertising Harry Potter toys, with nothing to do with cubing in it. Let's see... Is this spam? Of course not! How ridiculous.
/sarcasm


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 21, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Hmm... This guy has one post, and that particular post is advertising Harry Potter toys, with nothing to do with cubing in it. Let's see... Is this spam? Of course not! How ridiculous.
> /sarcasm


 
But he has 21 posts  (Very entertaining posts I might add.)

Also this is Off-topic Discussion so threads don't need to have anything to do with cubing.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 21, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> But he has 21 posts  (Very entertaining posts I might add.)


 
If you actually did read *her* posts, you would know what gender she is.
anyway her posts are great and funny.
:tu


----------



## Candypants (Nov 25, 2010)

r_517 said:


> spam


 
No I just a HP fan , and want to share something with you !
That's all !


----------

